# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΚΑΜΕΡΑΣ

## electricalgian

Γεια σας! Θελω να βαλω δυο καμερες σε ιδιοκτητο σπιτι για να ελενχω την εισοδο και τον χωρο σταθμευσης. Πως μπορω να τις συνδεσω για να μπορουν να βλεπουν και τα 3 διαμερισματα εστω και μεσω τηλεορασης.

----------


## talon

> Γεια σας! Θελω να βαλω δυο καμερες σε ιδιοκτητο σπιτι για να ελενχω την εισοδο και τον χωρο σταθμευσης. Πως μπορω να τις συνδεσω για να μπορουν να βλεπουν και τα 3 διαμερισματα εστω και μεσω τηλεορασης.



Καλησπέρα, εάν δεν έχεις αγοράσει ακόμα τις κάμερες σου συνιστώ να πάρεις foscam που ειναι δικτυακές με ένα 5άρι switch τις συνδέεις στο ρούτερ σου και έχει πρόγραμμα σε cd που βλέπεις και τις 2 κάμερες σε πραγματικό χρόνο. Επίσης απ' όσο ξέρω αυτές που σου λέω είναι και wireless οπότε άμα θες να γλυτώσεις το καλωδιομάνι είναι ότι πρέπει ακόμα και για smart tv. Τσέκαρε εδώ ποιά θέλεις και θα τις βρείς στάνταρ. (ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ, PUBLIC κλπ.) 

http://foscam.us/wireless-ip-cameras.html/

----------


## electricalgian

Οι καμερες θα βρισκονται εξω σκοπευω να τις στερεωσω και επειδη εχω τραβηξει και καλωδιο το οποιο ειναι για δυο μαζι και τροφοδοσια ελεγα να τις συνδεσω κατευθειαν επανω στον ενισχυτη και να βλεπουν ολες οι τηλεορασεις.Γινετε αυτο:

----------


## talon

> Οι καμερες θα βρισκονται εξω σκοπευω να τις στερεωσω και επειδη εχω τραβηξει και καλωδιο το οποιο ειναι για δυο μαζι και τροφοδοσια ελεγα να τις συνδεσω κατευθειαν επανω στον ενισχυτη και να βλεπουν ολες οι τηλεορασεις.Γινετε αυτο:



τι τύπο καλωδίου έχεις τραβήξει ακριβώς? ρεύμα κεραία ή udp cat 5a?

----------


## electricalgian

ρεύμα κεραία αλλα μπορω να τραβηξω και utp αλλα πως θα μπορεσω να συνδεσω το switch με το ρουτερ.

----------


## talon

> ρεύμα κεραία αλλα μπορω να τραβηξω και utp αλλα πως θα μπορεσω να συνδεσω το switch με το ρουτερ.



Απλό,τραβάς τις γραμμές, και μετά ένα καλώδιο από το ρούτερ στο switch και τα βύσματα από τις κάμερες απευθείας πάνω στο switch καλώδιο cat5 χρειάζεται και βύσματα RJ45 μόλις τα συνδέσεις πας και πέφτεις πάνω στις κάμερες μέσω λογισμικού που θα σου δώσουν μαζί με τις κάμερες. και είσαι καλυμμένος μετά... το καλώδιο ρεύματος κράτα το για να δώσεις ρεύμα στις κάμερες γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά ο μετασχηματιστής τους δεν έχει μεγάλο καλώδιο ... οπότε καλό είναι να κρατήσεις τις γραμές ρεύματος που τράβηξες...

εκτός και αν βάλεις PoE κάμερες οπότε και το ρεύμα τους μέσω δικτύου θα το παίρνουν. έχει τέτοιες η foscam... εγώ τέτοιες έχω στο γραφείο μου και είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος... βρέξει χιονίσει σκυλιά είναι.

----------


## electricalgian

Δηλαδη μου λες οτι τραβαω δυο καλωδια για καθε καθε μια καμερα utp τα συνδεω με RJ45 μπρος πισω και μετα τα συνδεω στο switch και το switch με το ρουτερ.Η αλλαη λυση που σου ανεφερα  στον ενισχυτη ειναι ευκολη και αυτη η δεν αξιζει. γιατι αρκετος κοσμος το εχει κανει και ετσι.

----------


## talon

> Δηλαδη μου λες οτι τραβαω δυο καλωδια για καθε καθε μια καμερα utp τα συνδεω με RJ45 μπρος πισω και μετα τα συνδεω στο switch και το switch με το ρουτερ.Η αλλαη λυση που σου ανεφερα  στον ενισχυτη ειναι ευκολη και αυτη η δεν αξιζει. γιατι αρκετος κοσμος το εχει κανει και ετσι.



Κοίτα για μένα πιο εύκολο είναι να ρίξεις ένα καλώδιο ανά κάμερα μετά στο switch και τέλος στο router παρά να τραβάς όλο αυτό το καλωδιομάνι, μην ξεχνάς πως είναι και ασύρματες οι κάμερες αυτές εγώ προτείνω PoE κάμερες τις στήνεις κουμπώνεις το καλώδιο και είσαι έτοιμος...

----------


## FILMAN

RF θα βγάζουν οι κάμερες και θα τις συνδέσεις στον ενισχυτή που λες;

----------


## electricalgian

> RF θα βγάζουν οι κάμερες και θα τις συνδέσεις στον ενισχυτή που λες;



Ναι ετσι ελεγα αλλα δεν τις εχω αγορασει ακομα απλως εχω τραβηξει το καλωδιο για δυο καμερες μαζι εχει και την τροφοδοσια αλλα δεν γνωριζω το πως μπορει να συνδεθει περα απο αυτο που μου προτεινει ο φιλος  talon.

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/m.index.php?cPath=327_7_367
αυτα μετατρεπουν σε rf αν βαλεις καμερα .το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βλέπω να ειναι εξυπηρετικο καθοτι απαιτει να καθεσαι μπροστα στην οθονη.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Με κατι τετοιο ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/POE-Power-Ki...-/131499032914

----------


## electricalgian

Δηλαδη μου προτεινης να κανω αυτο με poe καμερες στο οποιο ελενχεις ανα πασα στιγμη και οπου και να βρισκεσαι και σε ειδοποιει και στο κινητο η και καπου αλλου;

----------


## coverelectronics

Εφοσον τραβηξες ρευμα και καλωδιο κεραιας, γιατι δεν βαζεις ενα καταγραφικο και καμερες, προτιμησε κατι μεταξυ hdcvi-ahd-tvi και θα εχεις αναλυση hd στην καταγραφη και την επιτηρηση. Για να το μοιρασεις στις τηλεορασεις, ενας διαμορφωτης hd ειναι αυτο που θες. Απλα συνδεσε με ενα hdmi καλωδιο το καταγραφικο με τον διαμορφωτη. μετα δινεις ενα lan και το βλεπεις και μεσω ιντερνετ.

----------

